# carp setup?



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Just started carp fishing and need some answers. What flies..What size (length and lb. test)leaders?

Thanks 
NIck


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Nick,

like all flies, carp flies can be hotly debated. My favorites are wolly buggers with beadchain eyes, stoneflys, clousers, the headstand fly, ect among others (to be honest though, glo bugs in brown, yellow, red, ect cant be beat! Not a purist thought, but who cares we are fishing for carp here!). They will eat any fly that is well presented with little to no drag on it.

As far as leaders go, I am STUCK on fluorocarbon, 10-15 lb depending on the size of fish you are chasing. Now with that being said, most people will say a long leader (IE 9-10 feet). Myself for carp, will NOT fish a leader longer than 7 feet for the simple reason I am using heavy flies that need to be turned over, so I use a shorter stouter leader. I tie up my own leaders too, for the simple reason I can tie a bunch of leaders up for 1/4 of the cost of buying them, and I can play with tapers, to turn the fly over easier, or make them stouter.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Thanks. I use my 5wt full flex. What a fight!! I went out to water works in Cuyahoga falls(I live close by) and saw some fish. Missed one that was about 4 pounds. I think the cold front shut them off. Ill be trying all this week and hopefully i will hook up into one.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

crkwader said:


> My favorites are wolly buggers with beadchain eyes


Ditto that.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Went back out to Waterworks and found some new water to fish. Saw about 35 fish and hooked up on 3 of them, missed 2 and broke off the last. On a white and brown #8 gurgler,a yellow #12 glow bug soaked in dog food and water, and a #8 bh black wollybugger... NIck


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I want some presentation tips!!! - a clueless flyfisherman


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Ajax said:


> I want some presentation tips!!! - a clueless flyfisherman


Try to lead the fish by about 2 feet (casting in front and off to one side). If the fish doesn't turn toward the fly or bolt away, make a slow strip (4-6") and let the fly fall. Once the fish has spotted the fly, don't move it! Most of the time the fish will move slowly over and suck it up. Many carp spook when the fly is stripped while they are eying it. This all, of course, assumes you are imitating something that moves independently of the current (woolly bugger or crayfish, for example). 

For nymphs, terrestrials, dough or corn imitations, and akin, land the fly far enough upstream that it will sink to the appropriate depth by the time it reaches the carp. Also, the carp shouldn't have to move more than 2" to its left or right to grab the fly. The key to fishing these flies is a drag-free drift, whether its a floating bread crumb or hopper imitation or a drowning beetle.

The presentation you choose should also be tailored to how the fish are behaving, obviously. A fish that is nearly vertical with its tail out of the water and face in the mud will require that you strip the fly from the far side of the fish right up to 2-4" off its nose. In clear water, a slowly cruising fish may need a 2-3' lead.

In any case, try not to land the fly directly on top of the fish, no matter how it is behaving. This will spook them more often than not. 

I hope that is a start. Others will soon fill in the gaps I'm sure.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Heres some carp flies that I though would work...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=426470&id=100000210542742

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=426468&id=100000210542742

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=426456&id=100000210542742&fbid=142061459144205


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let's hear it Adara!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Let's hear it Adara!


For real...can I pre-order the book on Amazon? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I am looking forward to reading more expertise though.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm planning on using my same setup I used for smallmouth buffalo on carp. It's a 9.5' 7wt with a 7' leader and 2x fluoro tippet. I will be after carp in the mud flats of a few local lakes, though, and not in current. Not sure if this will help or hurt! 

I have head stands, buggers, some small crawfish immitations I tie, and some small Clousers ready to go, now I just need to get truckin' and make it happen.


----------

